# HO-A2 focus issues ... [FIXED]



## The_Driver (Sep 14, 2017)

I own a Surefire A2 (round body) and am having focus issues with a HO-A2 from Lumensfactory. It doesn't produce a nice spot like the stock bulb, meaning that the height of the filament in the reflector isn't correct. I even got a replacement from Lumensfactory, but this didn't help.

Here is a pic of the hotspot (around 7ft distance):






Does anybody else also have this problem and maybe has a way of fixing this?


----------



## scout24 (Sep 14, 2017)

*Re: HO-A2 focus issues*

Does the LF bulb have a frosted tip?


----------



## The_Driver (Sep 14, 2017)

*Re: HO-A2 focus issues*

No, but that isn't the reason. It throws a lot less compared to the stock bulb.


----------



## teak (Sep 14, 2017)

*Re: HO-A2 focus issues*

I've had the same issue with the LF bulb. I related it to differences in the bulbs. I had 4 bulbs and 2 were out of focus. 2 were fine. I switched to tads bipin adaptor and never looked back.


----------



## mk2rocco (Sep 14, 2017)

*Re: HO-A2 focus issues*

Odd, I noticed they have updated the HO-A2 recently to work with square and round body A2s. I only have experience with the older gen lamp assembly and it focused well.


----------



## The_Driver (Sep 14, 2017)

*Re: HO-A2 focus issues*



teak said:


> I've had the same issue with the LF bulb. I related it to differences in the bulbs. I had 4 bulbs and 2 were out of focus. 2 were fine. I switched to tads bipin adaptor and never looked back.



Yes that's what I have been thinking about too. 

Could you take of picture with the two Lumensfactory styles next to each other (or maybe even use some calipers)? I'm guessing they have a different width in the plastic and I might be able to fix it.


----------



## teak (Sep 14, 2017)

*Re: HO-A2 focus issues*



The_Driver said:


> Yes that's what I have been thinking about too.
> 
> Could you take of picture with the two Lumensfactory styles next to each other (or maybe even use some calipers)? I'm guessing they have a different width in the plastic and I might be able to fix it.


I would, however I do not have those bulbs anymore.


----------



## mk2rocco (Sep 15, 2017)

*Re: HO-A2 focus issues*

I second Tad Customs. I love my bipin adapter in my A2.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2017)

*Re: HO-A2 focus issues*

Hmm, that's weird.

I will look into it and inspect all our current inventories.
In any case, if you have any questions or need assistance in anything at all you can contact us directly and we will be more then happy to help you out.
As always, we fully back all our products and satisfaction is guaranteed.


Cheers.

Mark


----------



## jellydonut (Oct 27, 2017)

*Re: HO-A2 focus issues*

This is very strange, when did they make this change?

All my HO-A2s are perfect, but they are all several years old.


----------



## The_Driver (Oct 28, 2017)

*Re: HO-A2 focus issues*

Thanks Mark, your service is great! 
As I mentioned above you already sent me a replacement which has the same problem. I appreciate that. There is probably not much you can do at this point...
Maybe the A2 just has greater tolerances than you thought?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2017)

*Re: HO-A2 focus issues*

Thank you for your kind comment.
Maybe you are right, the A2 was in production for a very long time so the tolerances could be a bit wide.
Not to mention the reflector on the A2 is not that great to begin with due to the 3 openings needed for the LEDs.

I went ahead to acquire 3 more A2 to use as testings this month after I found your comment.
So we now have 5 A2 from different generations for testings and quality control.

I will keep an eye out and make sure every product we make (espeically incans) is top notch as it should be.

I understand a replacement has already been sent to you, but I want you to have a good focused A2.
Please contact me on my company email [email protected] and I'll see to it this problem is fixed.


Cheers.

Mark


----------



## The_Driver (Jan 18, 2018)

*Re: HO-A2 focus issues*

After sending me multiple bulbs, revising the design of the entire module and then scrapping all new stock and changing the focus once more, Mark has now sent me a bulb module with perfect focus!
See for yourselves:















The perfect focus and fixed bulb is what differentiates this module from bi-pin modules. It is part of what makes a Surefire a Surefire. 

I salute him for his excellent customer service and drive to continue improving his products!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2018)

*Re: HO-A2 focus issues*

Thank you for helping us correct the problem.

Quality and customer satisfaction is most important to us.
We will do whatever we can to fix issues and never turn a blind eye on reports like these.

I am happy to hear that everything is good now.
All old stocks are scrapped, lamps produced since November 15th, 2017 are all new revised versions.

Cheers.

Mark


----------



## archimedes (Jan 18, 2018)

*Re: HO-A2 focus issues*



The_Driver said:


> After sending me multiple bulbs, revising the design of the entire module and then scrapping all new stock and changing the focus once more, Mark has now sent me a bulb module with perfect focus! ....



Thank you for the photo ... the new filament (and the new housing) really looks substantially beefier



[email protected] said:


> Thank you for helping us correct the problem.
> 
> Quality and customer satisfaction is most important to us.
> We will do whatever we can to fix issues and never turn a blind eye on reports like these.
> ...



Thank you very much for the update.

Especially glad to hear of ongoing support for incandescent tech :twothumbs


----------



## The_Driver (Jan 18, 2018)

*Re: HO-A2 focus issues*

achimedes, could you maybe add a "[FIXED]" or something similar to the title of the thread?


----------



## archimedes (Jan 18, 2018)

*Re: HO-A2 focus issues*



The_Driver said:


> archimedes, could maybe add a "[FIXED]" or something similar to the title of the thread?



Certainly ... done


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 18, 2018)

*Re: HO-A2 focus issues*

LumensFactory customer for life.


----------



## scout24 (Jan 18, 2018)

*Re: HO-A2 focus issues*

My all time favorite LF product was a "special order". I emailed looking for a few 3v P60 modules to run on a single primary. They took care of me no problems, the cost was in line with regular production assemblies from them. A+ service.


----------



## The_Driver (Jan 18, 2018)

*Re: HO-A2 focus issues*



archimedes said:


> Certainly ... done



Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2018)

*Re: HO-A2 focus issues*

Thank you for all the support, guys.
We value everyone and we will continue to give top support to our customers be it Incandescent or LED products.

Cheers.

Mark


----------

